# PCV Valve for my car



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm looking at doing a bit of preventative maintenance on my car but am unsure on the part number required. It's the pcv valve kit for a 2011 2.0tfsi 211bhp. I think the part number is 06H-103-495-AC.

The problem I'm having is I read in places that the car is actually a TSI, which is confusing especially with TFSI stamped on the engine cover, even a badge on the back  
Can anyone help confirm what I need? Be handy if I could find an online parts portal too.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Pretty sure TSI and TFSI relate to same engine technology.

Difference being VW badge their cars as TSI and Audi badge them as TFSI.

Someone on here should be able to confirm this for you.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Don't know the answer, but always find this handy;

https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If you can find it in the engine bay, you should be able to read the P/N off the part itself. It may require putting your SmartPhone near it to get a few pictures. Not the best system, but I've used it myself for a few bits that were difficult to access.


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> Pretty sure TSI and TFSI relate to same engine technology.
> 
> Difference being VW badge their cars as TSI and Audi badge them as TFSI.
> 
> Someone on here should be able to confirm this for you.


TFSI and TSI are completely different when actually talking about the engines, not what is written on them/engine covers. Regardless of VW or Audi.

For the 'standard' 2L TT as we on on the TT forum :lol: 
TFSI - 2007-2010 (manufacturing years, not reg plates) EA113 engine number, BWA engine code - 197HP main belt driven water pump, with a cam chain gearbox engine linking the cams. ko3 turbo used.
TSI - 2010-2014 - EA888 Not sure on my codes with these as I am TFSI man, CWA? These were 211HP and chain driven, KKK turbos i think. Inlet manifolds, believe no maf and other small changes too make it a very different engine to the previous TFSI

TTS 2008-2014 always used a TFSI - EA113 but a CDL, KO4 turbo, bigger injectors, larger lift on the exhaust cam and slightly strong bottom end, relocated DV and probably a few other bits I can't remember off top of my head.

Sounds like the OP's car is a TSI EA888...


SwissJetPilot said:


> If you can find it in the engine bay, you should be able to read the P/N off the part itself. It may require putting your SmartPhone near it to get a few pictures. Not the best system, but I've used it myself for a few bits that were difficult to access.


It's very easy to identify with just a picture of the engine bay to be fair swiss, but this would make it much much easier if you can find the engine code on the engine.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Here's the bay, sure it's the ea888 tsi


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Ah, sorry. What I meant was to take a picture of the PCV valve so you're sure of the OEM part number.

_...but am unsure on the part number required. It's the pcv valve..._

Often parts are difficult to access and sticking a camera (SmartPhone) into the engine bay, close to the part would allow you to take a pic if you can't easily see the P/N.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I got that SJP, I put the bay picture up in response to Barr End :wink: 
I'll pop the engine cover off and take a look.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Audi calls it an oil separator. I guess it has an integrated pcv diaphragm.
Latest version is AH => 103€.


----------



## Delmarez (May 12, 2014)

My EA888 has this type installed if I remember

Https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source= ... 6XGgm4-65Z


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Here it is


----------



## CanadaTT (May 3, 2018)

My 2008 2.0L has engine code BPY. Best way to be sure which engine you have is to look for the engine code stamped on the lifting eye on the top of the block.


----------



## nhs99v (Jul 18, 2017)

I don't really get posts like this tbh - why not just ring Audi? Its not an expensive part. Any issues with it (i.e. the wrong one) then just take it back.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Perhaps some people like to source and fit their own parts and share in a little knowledge. Ain't that what an owners forum is all about?


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Flashy said:


> Perhaps some people like to source and fit their own parts and share in a little knowledge. Ain't that what an owners forum is all about?


Definitely whether its easy jobs or more complex ones which hoggy and pilot can help with.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

One last thing: You don't really need to change the whole unit. You can, if you want to go that route, replace only the rubber diaphragm but you need to source out a good quality one. Then again it's better to stay OEM with this kind of parts. I replaced mine after I started having a LOW OIL warning followed by a STOP ENGINE warning. The BWA engine pcv is cheaper.
here is an example of the rubber diaphragm which fails:

https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/32869854057.html

This is just for additional information. I'm not advising you to use this. This is so you know what generally fails in these units.


----------



## beberobu (Aug 26, 2017)

I read in this forum that the latest factory revision is recommended.
As i found the OEM code of PCV Valve for my car is 06F129101R but *how could i know which is latest factory revision?* 
My car is a 2008 (MK2-8J3) BWA engine, 2.0 TFSI S-Tronic
Cheers,
Vas


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Can anyone confirm the part number I need, it's a CESA engine? Seems to be about 10 different versions of the same part number :roll:


----------



## Delmarez (May 12, 2014)

I have the same engine and same year of manufacture and I bought the 06H103495AC version.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Excellent, thanks


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

When you go to VW or Audi with a part number they will sell you the last upgraded version of that part even if your number is an older one. ETKA will tell them that.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I want to purchase a PCV kit to replace my ageing one. Should I be buying the Hengst one or will a Febi, Toptran or similar be ok?


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Nobody done this?


----------



## TTtaylor (Mar 8, 2020)

Flashy said:


> Nobody done this?


I've fitted a few febi parts lately, including PCV. No probs at all with them.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Thanks. I'm struggling to find the right part for my car. The part number is 06H 103 495 but when I go to a supplier website and type my model type in it says this part will not fit your car. Help.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Just go to Audi and give them you VIN. Problem solved.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

But I have the part number, for some reason there are several revisions. Mine is 06H 103 495 H. I can't find reference to that anywhere. As I understand 06H 103 495 AH is the latest revision. Various sites I've tried say that part does not fit my car, but it's the recommended version and the same part number that is already on the car!! [smiley=dizzy2.gif] . I just don't understand. Buying parts for this car has proven difficult at every step, I'm surprised I haven't found a user friendly site to date. It's like trying to do something yourself is frowned upon. Jeez.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I know what you mean, and not trying to take anything away from your efforts. But parts sites often come up with either no parts, the wrong parts or revisions that don't work. The hood latch is a perfect example - it's easy to get the right part, but if you get the wrong revision the lever won't fit since it's matched to the bracket.

By going directly to Audi, you'll get the right part number and the latest revision and the also offer a warranty (at least they do here) which most on-line resellers won't.

I've managed to develop a good relationship with my local Audi service guy who responds via email to my questions about parts, service and in some cases, has even provided me with service documentation they don't usually release which I have shared with the Forum.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Do you know if you can just replace the gaskets/seals/springs rather than the whole unit?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Gasket and seal, most likely. I can't see that's you'd need to replace the spring. There's rebuild kits out there from third-party suppliers.

This one comes to mind -

https://www.rkxtech.com/collections/pcv-valves


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Is there a repair kit for the 2.0 tsi CESA?


----------



## nhs99v (Jul 18, 2017)

Flashy said:


> Do you know if you can just replace the gaskets/seals/springs rather than the whole unit?


I replaced mine the other week. Main part plus gasket was £68 IIRC. Just go to the dealer, not worth dicking aorund with others tbh.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Is there a dealer online who sells parts? Most dealer sites seem to just list cars and service bookings etc.


----------



## CharlieS (Jan 5, 2018)

[email protected]

Maybe worth a try - I've brought a few items from them


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I've done a pcv test by removing the oil cap, there was no strong suction or much change at all by removing it. 
Is there supposed to be a vacuum around the hole on the top of the pcv valve? I put my finger over it with the engine running, it did nothing.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

When the diaphragm fails, you'll hear a whistle from that little hole and then you will be able to feel it. This video might help 'spain it -

https://humblemechanic.com/how-the-vw-2 ... ils-video/


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

What about if the valve underneath sticks open but the diaphragm is ok?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Do you mean this one? Considering how complex this is assembly is, I'd toss the whole thing and replace it. Between a ruptured diaphragm, failed gasket or seal, IMHO just get another one and be done with it.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm not sure there is anything wrong with mine. The oil cap test proved the diaphragm is not likely to be split, I wondered if there was a way of testing to see if that valve is stuck open? The one you have highlighted.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

You could always take it apart and give it a good clean. At least you'd have a good idea of the internal condition and see if there are any sludge deposits gumming things up.

I can't really help with this one since I have the 3.2 VR-6 which doesn't use this design. :?


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Good idea Swiss, think I'll take a nosey.


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

Sounds like yours is broken Flashy as their should be a differnce in vacuum when you remove the oil cap. Re whistling noises, this is one symptom but when I had mine checked after buying my car it had a minor split in the diaphram without any noise. I replaced the whole unit as Swiss suggested. As a weak point in the car getting a new whole unit is peace of mind and not a bank breaker.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

+1 *Iceblue *- Given the area that the orange gasket covers, plus the diaphragm, plus the oil flap, there's just too many options for a leak that you may or may not find even after disassembly and cleaning. The smallest flaw can cause a leak which you may or may not detect and can even be intermittent. I've even known leaks to get worse after a cleaning because the crud that was removed was actually helping to fill a void.

A replacement with a new one is the surest way to eliminate the problem. Let's face it, like many of us in the forum, the Mk2 isn't getting any younger. And many of the gaskets, seals, hoses, belts and assorted rubber bits are going to start to fail simply because they're old, regardless of mileage.

Take the old one apart for the fun and interest of it if for no other reason you can share with the forum all the intricacies of the inner workings.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Worth getting the two pipes replaced too?

Re. Fitting a replacement, do you lube the rubber gasket with a bit of fresh oil or anything?


----------



## Sline Red (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi, just about to change my PCV, it doesn't look any think like the one in your pics though.
What is the oil cap test?
Would be interested to know how to do it, I'm currently trying to get to the bottom of a high mot emissions issue and changing the PCV as a precaution. 2009 TTS
Thanks


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Sline Red said:


> Hi, just about to change my PCV, it doesn't look any think like the one in your pics though.


Your engine is an (older design) EA113 that has been factory modified for more power.
The PCV plate shown earlier is for an EA888 motor (aka an African plate due to it's shape).

Your PCV should look more like this


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Can anyone post a link to a pcv valve that is a good quality aftermarket like Febi, Metzger, Toptran or Vaico that will fit my 2011 CESA engined TT. I just cannot find one. Parts don't seem to exist for this car :x . Part number is 06H103495 usually followed by AC. Mine which is probably the original ends in H. Thanks.

I don't understand how a part number that is exactly the same as the part fitted is noted as not a fit for my car. Doesn't make sense and is driving me nuts.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Just go to Audi Service and give them your VIN. That way there's no question about the PN or fitment for your TT.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Sent an email to my local dealership. 
My question still stands, surely a part number is a part number and not specific for a Passat or an A3 etc? 
If my car has an 06H103495H part number for the pcv valve and the latest revision is 06H103495AC then surely that would fit? From the various aftermarket producers of this part, a few state they don't fit my model and some state they do. Very frustrating.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Part of the problem with after market resellers is they don't know every single part and every single car. They just have a big long list of parts and shelves full of boxes of parts that match.

Unless the part number has "8J" in it, then it's a "generic" VAG part that can go on many other vehicles. Odds are good it's been revised a few times since your car was built. As mentioned, just get one from Audi and be done with it. 

As much time as you've spent on this post, you could have already bought it, installed it and driven away with it!


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

So the likelihood is if they say it doesn't fit, it fits?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

One way to prove that theory - order one and see what happens! Either you'll be happy and install the new part, or be sad standing in line at the post returning a part that doesn't fit :lol:

This is why I bought spark plugs directly from Audi earlier this year. The local parts shop wasn't quite sure which were the right ones and they presented me with a list of several that would work. Basically their way of saying "We have no idea, so pick one and if it's wrong it's not our fault."

Since neither the parts guy or I were sure, I said I'd have to check and drove straight to Audi and bingo. Job done!


----------



## lukeyboi89 (Jun 12, 2011)

why not delete the pcv and fit a catch can?

saves the intake coking / getting further carbon build up in the future no?

look at barr end on here, his tts has a pcv delete with catch can


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I have a catch can in the garage, will any catch can do the job?
I'm close to giving up on getting a replacement PCV valve, nobody seems to be able to confirm which part I need to get [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Why are you so reluctant to just go to your nearest Audi dealership and get it? If you do, you will know that you are getting the latest revision of the correct part. Simple.


----------



## lukeyboi89 (Jun 12, 2011)

Flashy said:


> I have a catch can in the garage, will any catch can do the job?
> I'm close to giving up on getting a replacement PCV valve, nobody seems to be able to confirm which part I need to get [smiley=bomb.gif]


this is the guy bar end works with, does the whole kit, thats what i will be getting next year after i had the intake walnut blasted

https://cloude9customs.com/product/2-0- ... h-can-kit/


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

tttony said:


> Why are you so reluctant to just go to your nearest Audi dealership and get it? If you do, you will know that you are getting the latest revision of the correct part. Simple.


I emailed them, not heard back


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Found a website that lists the latest revision for the CESA engine as AC, I'm just gonna go ahead and get it.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Glad I didn't. Now been told the revision is AD for my car, gone ahead and ordered a Vaico one.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Job for the weekend


----------

